# new puppy?



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

i have an opportunity to get a pure bred red nose pitbull, i believe i want to have this pitbull, but i fear that when we get it(will be a puppy from breeders)

either
1. my birds would be too afraid of it to be comfortable in their environment and home
or
2. the dog will never adapt to the fact that birds aren't food

we plan on getting it when it's able to be adopted out( the youngest age a puppy should healthily be adopted) but my concerns are high, i would never get rid of my tiels and i noticed many of you have dogs and birds that play and interact together well


how do you train both your dogs and birds to not fear/attack each other?

any help would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My mother had both and she would lock the dog up when she had the birds out. This is the best course of action, seeing as how pitbulls are natural hunters and if the birds get frightened and take off the dog will jump after them, its just natural instinct. If you can put the dog in a different room when you have the birds out then things should be OK.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you read this thread? http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104. It has info on the dangers of birds and dogs/cats.

Personally my dog is not allowed in my room, my door is shut and locked when the birds are out so they dont ever interact. Animals are unpredicatable and I wont take that risk. So I cant help on the dog training front I just thought Id give you the link to that thread as a precautionary read. 


p.s. Id love to see pics of your new puppy if you want to post them on the forum sometime ( I love puppies!)


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> My mother had both and she would lock the dog up when she had the birds out. This is the best course of action, seeing as how pitbulls are natural hunters and if the birds get frightened and take off the dog will jump after them, its just natural instinct. If you can put the dog in a different room when you have the birds out then things should be OK.


yeah but i don't usually keep my birds locked in the cage, it's a big cage and even though it's open now, they love being inside of it, but if they have the option they seem a lot more active and playful

(omg as im speaking my third tiel is giving herself a bath in the water bowl haha so cute)




> Have you read this thread? http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104. It has info on the dangers of birds and dogs/cats.
> 
> Personally my dog is not allowed in my room, my door is shut and locked when the birds are out so they dont ever interact. Animals are unpredicatable so I wont take that risk. SO I cant help on the dog training front I just thought Id give you the link to that thread as a precautionary read.
> 
> ...


well we have an adult pure bred red nose pitbull that our friend who got put in jail owned, he gave us permission to breed her(she is at my cousin's house) and i see pictures of tiels and dogs together all the time i figured it wouldn't be much of a problem, especially if we raise a puppy from the time it's able to be adopted out

and when i get her if we decide to, i will definitely post pictures, the female we have is sooo adorable 

if given the choice i prefer my tiels though, it's not a contest, especially when i start harness training


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do the birds have their own room? You could still let them out all day but make sure the door is closed so the dog can get to them. Yes there are a lot of pictures of dogs and birds together but a lot of times it doesn't end well. If you end up with a hyper dog, mixing the two species would probably not be a good idea.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Do the birds have their own room? You could still let them out all day but make sure the door is closed so the dog can get to them. Yes there are a lot of pictures of dogs and birds together but a lot of times it doesn't end well. If you end up with a hyper dog, mixing the two species would probably not be a good idea.


no, we're moving to an apartment soon, i kept the birds in my room originally, but since this apartment is a lot nicer and has more fields and such i plan to keep the birds in the living room, so i can easily roll the cage to the outdoor patio to enjoy the scenery and such

it's also why i plan to harness train my birds, so they can enjoy the grass and such outside without a fear of them landing in the pool if they decide to try and fly


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Please don't breed any more pit bull puppies. Pits can be great dogs, but there are so, so, many of them in shelters and pounds around the country. Before you breed, go to your local pound and look at all the homeless puppies and adults that are already there. Talk to some people who do rescue and find out what happens with a lot of puppies. There are so many that need homes!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know this is off topic, but pit bulls are the most euthanized breed of dog because many people are fearful of them and there are too many of them for the people that like them. For each puppy you produce, I can assure you at least 4 other pitbulls have been put down.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I would never trust a puppy of any breed with a bird. Puppies are vey inquisitive and playful. Pit Bull puppy and bird seems like a real bad mix. If the dog/puppy cannot be kept separate from the bird when the bird is out, I would really worry.

It has worked for us to have dogs and a tiel. We have 2 dogs that are older 9 and 11 years so they are in their adult years. They by nature and breed are gentle dogs. The only time the dogs are bothered by Tweety is when they think Tweety is getting something speacial to eat. Even with their age and gentle temperment we never leave them together unsupervised. We always make sure to protect the dogs from Tweety so that she doesn't peck at them. Sometimes they may be sleeping beside us on the couch while Tweety is on our shoulder or legs. Tweety likes the younger dog and will occasionally get on her back and peck at her collar. When this happens we make sure to pet the dog or lay a hand on the dog so that we feel we have control of her. When she has had enough she will shift her body or move her head and we make Tweety stop. I think you have to know your dog as well as your bird. But once again, I would really worry about a puppy.

Please realize that I am not encouraging anyone to get a dog. It could work but there are also huge risks.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

My birds are in my room. My dog has the living room. Dog is not allowed in my room, door is always closed. My birds are given their freedom all day long with no possible accidents. I wouldn't risk trying to raise any breed of puppy with a bird. You just never know. There are lots of pics and youtube videos out there, and I admit when I was younger I had the fantasy of all my animals getting along, but I would never risk it.

Not my place at all either, but I'm on the side of not breeding pit bull puppies. I see too many ads on craigslist for them, too many are put down in the shelters. It's the saddest thing. They have a bad reputation from either bad breeding or upbringing but adopt if you can.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> They have a bad reputation from either bad breeding or upbringing but adopt if you can.


This is slightly off-topic but I'm a big supporter of pit bulls...they get a bad rap because they are so good at what they do. Its the way a dog is raised that makes it what it is and most people don't understand that. Puppies just seem a tad hyper for tiels in my opinion, tiels don't like things that move really fast hence why they don't like kids.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh I'm a very big supporter of pit bulls too. Had the best one when I was a kid. We could crawl all over him, mess with him while eating, go in his dog house (clearly, i was young) and he wouldn't do a thing to us. Yet, the day someone tried to hurt us and break into the house, our dog went after them. When they are bred to be aggressive or when they are raised wrong and beaten, neglected or malnourished they can turn badly...howeve, look at the michael vick situation, a lot of those pit bulls were rehomed to families and are WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> This is slightly off-topic but I'm a big supporter of pit bulls...they get a bad rap because they are so good at what they do. Its the way a dog is raised that makes it what it is and most people don't understand that. Puppies just seem a tad hyper for tiels in my opinion, tiels don't like things that move really fast hence why they don't like kids.


pitbulls are very misunderstood technically they're not even considered an aggressive species, like chows, and chihuahuas. they just get a bad rep because people train them to be like that


i understand everyone's concerns about the pitbull puppies, but many good homes are looking for pure breds, we have them adopted out before they're even born. considering the price for one, anyone that buys them is likely to invest a mini fortune to have a nice dog and i'm sure they'll take care of it, you don't spend $3,000 to just let your dog be sheltered. know what i'm saying?


my main concern is the puppy or dog getting in the room if someone leaves the door open or some other similar situation. we constantly have children and family running through the house, it's bound to happen


also i has a sads today  my third tiel, is one i was taking care of, she's the sister of my other two, but her owner is settled in and wants her back now  poor thing is going to be sooo lonely, she has bad separation anxiety as it is :/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> also i has a sads today my third tiel, is one i was taking care of, she's the sister of my other two, but her owner is settled in and wants her back now poor thing is going to be sooo lonely, she has bad separation anxiety as it is :/


Poor baby...have you mentioned to the owner about getting her a friend?

You could put a sign on the door, might help people to remember. It will take a heightened awareness but its doable.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Poor baby...have you mentioned to the owner about getting her a friend?
> 
> You could put a sign on the door, might help people to remember. It will take a heightened awareness but its doable.


yeah, at the moment i have 3 cages, a carrying cage, and then the cage i had my two tiels in prior to when i got my third

and then the giant one i have now, i'm trying to talk him in to not using the carrying cage to house her in, but :/

we get our tiels free from a local aviary/friend so another one shouldnt be a problem for her, she doesn't bond well with my two either way though she needs lots of attention and scratches, also sounds like she weeps in her sleep but the vet said she wasn't sick, probably just sad from when her mate flew away


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am also a big supporter of the breed, though my family is not especially since the neighbor's pitty got ahold of George and almost killed him. I have nothing against them. I do have my guard up upon meeting them because I am aware that many people get their pits without knowing the dog's history. Plus my dog is a cocky little thing and any breed of dog would want a piece of him. 

Even though I am for the breed, I am against breeding them until more people have grown to accept them. I actually wrote my entrance essay to A&M about the practice of pitbull fighting, the procedures, and why they shouldn't be discriminated against...just to validate my point of view.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I am also a big supporter of the breed, though my family is not especially since the neighbor's pitty got ahold of George and almost killed him. I have nothing against them. I do have my guard up upon meeting them because I am aware that many people get their pits without knowing the dog's history. Plus my dog is a cocky little thing and any breed of dog would want a piece of him.
> 
> Even though I am for the breed, I am against breeding them until more people have grown to accept them. I actually wrote my entrance essay to A&M about the practice of pitbull fighting, the procedures, and why they shouldn't be discriminated against...just to validate my point of view.


do you still have a draft of it handy? seems like an interesting read


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Even though I am for the breed, I am against breeding them until more people have grown to accept them.


I volunteer at our local shelter and half the dogs we get are pits or pit mixes. They are the sweetest things too. There's a saying I saw a while back that I think is very wise:

"In the '70's they blamed the doberman, in the '80's they blamed the german shepard, in the '90's they blamed the rottweiler, now they blame pit bulls. When are they going to start blaming the owners?" Just a quote for thought!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I may..I'd have to fish around for it. It was good enough for them though; they would've accepted me had I turned it in earlier, but I wasn't ready to leave home yet anyway. I'll let you know if I dig it up.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I volunteer at our local shelter and half the dogs we get are pits or pit mixes. They are the sweetest things too. There's a saying I saw a while back that I think is very wise:
> 
> "In the '70's they blamed the doberman, in the '80's they blamed the german shepard, in the '90's they blamed the rottweiler, now they blame pit bulls. When are they going to start blaming the owners?" Just a quote for thought!


very very true



> I may..I'd have to fish around for it. It was good enough for them though; they would've accepted me had I turned it in earlier, but I wasn't ready to leave home yet anyway. I'll let you know if I dig it up.


that'd be amazing, thanks


----------

